# How to prime a canister filter?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It really depends on the brand of filter. Most all of them come with directions. Many are self priming. But I can tell you that the old suck on the hose is not going to work. Once you attach the hoses to most filters they are pretty much on there for life.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

One trick is to fill the canister as much as you can, assemble it, with both intake and outlet hoses submerged in the tank, and then plug it in. Tilt the canister to the side to submerge the impeller and it will start suction, pulling the air in the lines through. You might need to hold it on its side for a minute and tilt it upwards a few times to expunge the air, but it works and there's no nasty tank water in your mouth.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I think the Eheims have a priming button. The filstars you unscrew a cap on the intake pipe and use the funnel provided to fill the intake hose with water. then you lower the latch on the filter, which allows water to flow in/out of the canister. A natural siphon pulls water into the filter from teh intake, and air blows out the return pipe until the filter's full. Wait 2 mins, then plug in the filter and viola!
Once primed, it stays primed unless you remove all water from the intake hose, which you'd have to do deliberately.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Eheim Classics don't have a self priming button. They do sell a self priming bulb that makes it easier, but I usually just do the ole classic sucking on the hose to prime deal. I have found with the eheim classics though if you just close the double taps, remove the filter to clean or whatever, bring it back and open back up the taps the usually it doesn't need to be re-primed.

Matt


----------

